
Data Visualization with Elasticsearch and AnyChart JavaScript Charts - andreykh
https://www.anychart.com/blog/2018/06/21/elasticsearch-data-visualization-anychart-javascript-charts-integration/
======
0xbxd
I don't really get what this is about? Ok, connecting the technology to
Elasticsearch - but it would be much more helpful if the article contains some
description of a problem that is solved by doing this.

Just seems like "yeah we just wrote a doc article on how to set up our
technology, let's drop it to HN and get some traffic".

edit:// It doesn't even explain HOW these things are coupled. Just download
the git repository and execute it.

~~~
mmanulis
You have to pay for it, so this is promotion. Especially if they're targeting
"enterprise"

------
ankit84
Why not use Kibana?

~~~
jj12345
I'm a fan of Kibana, but AnyChart does support some more templates (not that
you couldn't accomplish the same chart in either). There's a million of these
visualization libraries now and it seems like all of them are basically
extensions of D3, so the selling point is the opinionated integrations.

That being said TimeLion has been great for doing some basic exploratory work.

